# maintaining lean muscle off cycle



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 8, 2005)

if I take my body weight in protien powder im pushing over 1500 calories. how can I take enough protien and still be able to eat without going too high with my calories?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 8, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> if I take my body weight in protien powder im pushing over 1500 calories. how can I take enough protien and still be able to eat without going too high with my calories?



??? you're eating your body weight in protein powder????  I would only be taking like 2 shakes a day bro.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 8, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> ??? you're eating your body weight in protein powder????  I would only be taking like 2 shakes a day bro.



oh shit, for real. well that explains a lot


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 8, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> oh shit, for real. well that explains a lot



jesus...how many shakes were you drinking a day???


----------



## steve0085 (Oct 9, 2005)

Isn't that what T3 is good for, you can get all your protein and not have to worry about cutting the calories too low.  I read somewhere that protein shakes can be converted into glucose durring low calorie dieting, so i'd think that getting protein from whole foods would be better.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 9, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Isn't that what T3 is good for, you can get all your protein and not have to worry about cutting the calories too low.  I read somewhere that protein shakes can be converted into glucose durring low calorie dieting, so i'd think that getting protein from whole foods would be better.



any protein can be converted to glucose during low calorie dieting. your body usually doesnt do that but it will if it needs energy. damn you must have been spending a ton on whey bro. just start taking in tuna, chicken breasts, steak and egg whites.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

I was going thru about 6lbs of powder every 2 weeks. about five 3 scoop shakes every day.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

just to clear things up, I mean my body weight worth of protien (200 grams), not the actual powder(200 lbs of powder would really suck).


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 9, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I was going thru about 6lbs of powder every 2 weeks. about five 3 scoop shakes every day.



haha....WOW.....thats gotta be expensive.  15 scoops a day???? i have 3 max.....most of the time only one or 2 scoops a day.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 9, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> if I take my body weight in protien powder im pushing over 1500 calories. how can I take enough protien and still be able to eat without going too high with my calories?


1500 calories a day is not much.
It usually takes 3000 to 3500 a day to maintain weight and over that to gain muscle.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 9, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> 1500 calories a day is not much.
> It usually takes 3000 to 3500 a day to maintain weight and over that to gain muscle.



i think he's taking 1500 calories just in protein shakes.  he said 15 scoops of powder a day.  1 scoop is 100cals isnt it???  so thats just water mixed with those shakes.  his shits must have looked like rocks


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 9, 2005)

damn you must get the protein farts bad then


----------



## kell11 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey,Healthfreak...If your philosophy follows your username I feel its my doody to advise you that AS use can be risky to your health depending on many variables...
(just thought I'd  make my re-intro with burst of nothing useful Bullshit..)
...Yes, I know- You would all expect nothing less.
Oh, and on subject...I drink 28 lbs of BioChem Ultimate protien everyday.yeah,14 cans...Im feelin' a little strange.A protien buzz-hmm.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> damn you must get the protein farts bad then




haha, all the time, I like to share those with my co-workers.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

130 cal per scoop 15 scoops=1950 cal in protien powder alone. damn I think I fucked up. and I wonder why im gaining fat.   thats like drinking a weight gainer shake.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 9, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Hey,Healthfreak...If your philosophy follows your username I feel its my doody to advise you that AS use can be risky to your health depending on many variables...
> (just thought I'd  make my re-intro with burst of nothing useful Bullshit..)
> ...Yes, I know- You would all expect nothing less.
> Oh, and on subject...I drink 28 lbs of BioChem Ultimate protien everyday.yeah,14 cans...Im feelin' a little strange.A protien buzz-hmm.



I love you to kell! lMAO
these days pretty much everything fucks your health up. I chose AAS to be my health risk.
some choose alchohol and weed etc. ohh well


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 10, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> I love you to kell! lMAO
> these days pretty much everything fucks your health up. I chose AAS to be my health risk.
> some choose alchohol and weed etc. ohh well




Good point.

My dad drank all the time and now he is gone at 57 I will not make the same mistake as him but if AAS gets me at least I leave this world doing what I wanted to do.

I rather leave this place knowing I did what I wanted to do and not got suck in life with just a bottle in my hand.


----------

